# Feuergarten C litter!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

They were born 7/7/18. I (and a bunch of others on my list) were hoping for more females, but we got 6 lovely boys and 2 perfect girls. We got the full rainbow of colors too, with 3 solid black, 3 bicolor, and 2 sable. I am keeping the two girlies from this litter for myself, since Burn is now an active Explosives Detection K9 with the Sheriff's office. They will be raised as my next competition and hopeful breeding prospects, with Carma's retirement :grin2: I am so excited to get started with them!


3 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


3 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


3 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


3 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


3 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


3 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


3 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


3 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


3 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


3 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Just adorable!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Beautiful and congrats Heard a lot of great things about you and your breedings. I train at OG and look forward to watching Chris’s pup at training.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have watched your training videos for several years now. LOVE them!


I remember when you introduced Carma to the board years ago when she was a pup. She's amazing!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Too much cute! Congrats and good luck with your new girls  I loved your posts about Burn, he's a good looking boy. I'm sure he will be awesome in his new job.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

They are so perfect. Can’t wait to see the great things they go on to do!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Carma is doing awesome. I hope that after the litter, we can work towards finishing her agility titles and some more AKC obedience titles as well.


7/29/18 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Adorable puppies! I hope we get to see lots of pictures as they grow.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Why did I open this thread? Those puppies are _gorgeous_!! Congrats, I am SO in puppy lust. LOL

Aly


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Oh my goodness cute beyond words!!!! Great photography skills too! What do you expect them to excel in?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What, no more Carma pups after this litter??? :crying:


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Oh my goodness cute beyond words!!!! Great photography skills too! What do you expect them to excel in?


If her first two litters are a good prediction of what this litter will excel at, then everything.  Alexis breeds awesome dogs who can do it all, and do it all well.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Oh my goodness cute beyond words!!!! Great photography skills too! What do you expect them to excel in?


Thank you! 

Both parents are heavily titled in IPO, so off the bat I would assume they’ll be genetically very well suited towards it. In Carma’s other litters, she has produced dogs participating in competition level AKC obedience, herding, nosework, agility, mondioring, law enforcement, and as pets ? She’s my personal shadow who lives under my feet, and I am very biased, but I think that a pup out of her can likely be suitable for most anything. I’m crossing my fingers that my own two keepers end up half as versatile as she has proven to be.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

New 5 week old photos! ? I am infatuated with these little bears. I can't believe how quickly the time goes..
They are slightly covered in food for these photos, but they are still the cutest, even when a little crusty ?


5 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


5 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


5 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


5 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


5 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


5 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


5 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


5 weeks by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

They are all so cute! Their new owners are going to have a blast with them.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The fourth one from the top looks evil. I want her haha.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Gorgeous puppies. This forum is dangerous.... gives me puppy fever.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh, they are all so adorable! So cuddly cute at this age. 4th from the top does look a little fiercer than the rest lol.

Do you evaluate puppy temperaments so young? Curious about 2nd from the top pup.


----------

